# Wyndham resorts "nightly stays" with RCI Points not really working for us



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

I wanted to get Shearwater through "nightly stays" in Wyndham points.  I called Wyndham and told them I am an RCI Points member and can see full weeks for various dates in RCI points, and I understand I can get those through nightly stays, with a deposit of a 2 bedroom red deposit.  

They said, "No, because this is a Wyndham resort."  Okay, so I don't get it.  I am blocked from those because it's a Wyn resort, even though there are NO weeks in Wyndham's system for Shearwater anytime in the next few months.  Not many people who own at Shearwater have even converted their weeks to points, so inventory isn't going to be there for years, if ever.  

Has anyone gotten a different answer from Wyndham?  I would like to do this but have no leverage with the guides at RCI, nor with the people at Wyndham.  I just need a person to say they were able to do it this way.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 26, 2009)

OK I just want to get clarification.

Are you trying to book a full week?  Then you should be able to find it in weekly inventory.  I would guess that there is a Wyndham restriction, because if you look at the list on page 315, then there are no Wyndhams listed on the RCI Nightly stays page.

However, If you are trying to just get a few nights, not a full week, then you might have an issue because the inventory might be in weeks and not in points. I don't believe they will move the inventory over and break it up into individual nights.

Why don't you try with your HGVC account if there is a block via Wyndham?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> OK I just want to get clarification.
> 
> Are you trying to book a full week?  Then you should be able to find it in weekly inventory.  IK do not think that there is a Wyndham restriction.
> 
> However, If you are trying to just get a few nights, not a full week, then you might have an issue because the inventory might be in weeks and not in points. I don't believe they will move the inventory over and break it up into individual nights.



Sandy, I was trying to get a full week from RCI points through a Wyndham deposit.  I was hoping to get inventory from RCI that way.  There isn't much in weeks for Shearwater, but there is almost always something ten months out in points, so I wanted to go that route.


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2009)

R&C - 

I think RCI points and RCI weeks are different entities, or at least are separated in some fashion.  All Wyndham-RCI accounts are RCI weeks, as far as I know, Wyndham deposits cannot be used for RCI points inventory.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Caius said:


> R&C -
> 
> I think RCI points and RCI weeks are different entities, or at least are separated in some fashion.  All Wyndham-RCI accounts are RCI weeks, as far as I know, Wyndham deposits cannot be used for RCI points inventory.



We belong to Fairshare Plus, and according to the information under RCI Nightly Stays, we are supposed to be able to access weeks in RCI Points, as long as we choose RCI Points as our option for the deposit.  This is my understanding.  Brian wrote about this option once, if I remember right.  I think Sandy also noted the ability to get Disney this way.  I should be able to get Shearwater when I see them online with RCI Points.  I don't have enough RCI Points to get an exchange right now.  I am looking at next summer as a possibility for Shearwater.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 26, 2009)

I think Sandy's observation is important though---the directory doesn't list any Wyndham resorts under Nightly Stays, even though most of them are in Points.  DVC's not in that list either, but the current directory was probably generated before DVC was officially in the fold.

You might be out of luck.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, Brian, that does answer my question.  Also thanks to Sandy. 

Funny that they allow you to get a Wyndham week with a RCI deposit and not in RCI Points.  I don't understand why there would be a difference.  

I already tried without success to get a Shearwater with 154K points that was in weeks.  They said 154K points doesn't have enough power to pull those.  I even tried 254K.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Sep 26, 2009)

I am probably not as knowledgeable as a lot of the others on this board, but it was always my understanding that RCI points and RCI weeks are separate entities. Our Wyndham points always get deposited into an RCI weeks account to make an RCI reservation. We do not get a "points account". If we use RCI nightly stays, that option also uses our Wyndham points, but RCI nightly stays is not an RCI points account. We have booked a week using RCI nightly stays in the past, we paid the exchange fee & used Wyndham points to do it. I did not see Shearwater listed as a nightly stays option.
-Deb


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 26, 2009)

You can not use PP RCI nightly stay for Wyndham resort.  Like it or not.  That is their rule.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> You can not use PP RCI nightly stay for Wyndham resort.  Like it or not.  That is their rule.
> 
> Jya-Ning



There really is no way then to get a Shearwater with Wyndham points.  I think that's ridiculous.  Not even with 254K deposited into weeks.  Does anyone else think that is just wrong?  I can get KHV with a small deposit, and I can get Bali Hai with just about anything in weeks, too.  What is so special about Shearwater?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 27, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What is so special about Shearwater?



I thought you already know the answer to that.  Supply and Demand.  The people who own it, (like yourself), loooove it (like yourself), and don't deposit in (RCI Weekly), or don't pay to convert to points (Wyndham Points or RCI Points, not sure which).

So you want something that there is not that much availability.  As I mentioned in my post but you perhaps missed, Why do you not try to pick it up using your HGVC.  It will still be on their fixed schedule and likely worth it, 4800 HGVC for a 2 BR.

I know, I know, you have more Wyndham points that are actually a better bargain value for you.  I understand, as I too, am a Wyndham and HGVC owner.

By the way, one of the best values using Plus Partners via Wyndham is getting the Residences at the Crane (Barbados) or Windjammer Landing (St Lucia).  Perhaps you need to travel east not west next year instead.

Happy TS hunting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I thought you already know the answer to that.  Supply and Demand.  The people who own it, (like yourself), loooove it (like yourself), and don't deposit in (RCI Weekly), or don't pay to convert to points (Wyndham Points or RCI Points, not sure which).
> 
> So you want something that there is not that much availability.  As I mentioned in my post but you perhaps missed, Why do you not try to pick it up using your HGVC.  It will still be on their fixed schedule and likely worth it, 4800 HGVC for a 2 BR.
> 
> ...



Sandy, we don't own HGVC.  I have been contemplating it, way too many years.   

I can get the Shearwater with my RCI Points, so I do have a way to get them.  It's only 82K- 92K points for the times of year we need, and ask long as we choose one particular check-in day of the week, every unit is full ocean view.  It's the only way to guarantee the absolute best views. 

We paid to convert our Shearwater to Wyn points, and we are sorry we did that sometimes, but as long as Shearwater stays in RCI Points, we will be okay.  I am looking to the day when that changes completely.  

Hey, if the Shearwater would show up in Wyndham points, even at the 400-500K range, I would take it.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 27, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What is so special about Shearwater?



There is no place to build more units unless the local government change their law.

So if existing owners don't give up their right, Wyndham should not have any way to get it.  If they can exchange your week out without your agreement, that is wrong.  In this case, there is nothing wrong, and you should praise them for following the local government law (maybe not).

The people that will give their unit for points probably already did that when they can do that for RCI points.  Maybe 10 years down the road when more and more units become resale units (since RCI point can not be transferred in resale), you may see Wyndham get some units.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 27, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sandy, we don't own HGVC.  I have been contemplating it, way too many years.
> 
> I can get the Shearwater with my RCI Points, so I do have a way to get them.  It's only 82K- 92K points for the times of year we need, and ask long as we choose one particular check-in day of the week, every unit is full ocean view.  It's the only way to guarantee the absolute best views.
> 
> ...



For some reason I had it in my head that you owned HGVC.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 28, 2009)

You can get Shearwater thru Wyndham using Wyndham points thru the Standard reservation window.  You need to book pretty close to the 10 month mark.  Given that a Red 2 bedroom in Prime season is 450k - IF a week was deposited into RCI (a rarity at best),  only a Top Tier trader will get it.  An average 254k point deposit is not ever going to pull a Top Tier - deposits will pull the Second highest tier of trades using the correct bedroom size deposit  ( in my experience with deposits and RCI over the last 3 years and is still valid after the June change) 

There are also close in cancellations - but not for a full week.


----------

